# LOST BIKE WHEEL!!! Statebridge



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

Left my damn front wheel on the ground by Statebridge. 
Jeff
970-331-9796


----------



## erikfrommonarch (Aug 20, 2008)

kenny rogers wrote a song about this.... you picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel!!!


----------



## jakenewhouse005 (Jul 4, 2008)

*I saw the tire*

I saw your bike tire at the state bridge take out on Thursday night. So as of Thursday night it was still there.


----------



## erikfrommonarch (Aug 20, 2008)

that was not my bike wheel, i was just the one being a smart ass. check the. post again. for the right e-mail. ewok


----------

